# db4o



## sinclair (17. Nov 2014)

hallo leute
kleine frage:
nach der Begeisterung von db4o, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
man kann ja Objekte mittels store speichern, wie sieht es mit fremdschlüssel und premiärschlüssel aus?
db4o gehört ja zu nosql, sprich kein tabellenschema,  aber mir ist noch nicht so recht klar, wie man die  Verknüpfungen darstellt.. vllt denk ich auch zu weit^^..


----------

